# Q for Lnape



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

OK I am c&d. I can easily get pretty constipated with things that I take to stop the d. I also have hypothyroid. So I take synthroid. I take it at night right before I go to bed.I also take a zantac at bedtime so I dont wake up with heartburn. Can you please tell me what kind of calcium that you think would be good for me. I would really appreciate it.Thanks for everything, amygurl


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

We are all different bur from what you have told me I would say only 1/2 tablet in the morning and 1/2 tablet at dinner but not with the synthroid would be my first try. I would also use the one with 40 mg of mangesium this will help keep you from getting constipated. This is may guess but you have to work it out as you see what is happening to you. The Caltrate in the purple and white box has the 40 mg of magnesium. There are other store brands I use Sam's club version and it is the same you have to read the label.Linda


----------

